# Tulip Poplar question



## bkos

I found dozens of dried up half free morels today in a large stand of tulip poplar located in Mercer County. Will these half free morels appear year after year or could blacks, gray or blondes appear instead? I will try to add a photo, but I am having trouble using photobucket.


----------



## jpv1125

Bkos I find half free mixed in with the grays, blondes, blacks and verpas all in the same areas of my poplar stands.


----------



## bkos

jpv1125 said:


> Bkos I find half free mixed in with the grays, blondes, blacks and verpas all in the same areas of my poplar stands.


Okay. Thanks jpv


----------



## Charman03

You guys who find them at tulip poplars, what's the rest of the habitat like? Are we talking big mature woods? Shaded areas etc?


----------



## jpv1125

Charm, I find them under 8inch or wider diameter poplar trees partial sun and in the deepest shadiest stuff where the soil is moist. I find them on hills were I sometimes see a few small shell rock sticking out. Hope this helps!!


----------



## bkos

My spot is mainly old large tulip poplar with some oak and black cherry mix. Slight slope. Not that moist in the area where they were growing.


----------



## jpv1125

I will up load some picks for a better understanding on the what terrain on Friday when I’m out. A wise man once said they grow were they grow no time or reason he could understand but that’s were they are just keep looking.


----------



## bkos

finally figured out how to post a photo


----------



## jack

bkos said:


> am having trouble using photobucket.


I quit Photobucket when they tried to charge me $500.00 a year to be able to post my own pictures on other sites. Told them exactly what I thought of them too !


----------



## jpv1125

bkos said:


> finally figured out how to post a photo


That’ll get you motivated. Looking forward to you from finding a lot more to post.


----------

